# جدا ررررررائع لحفظ الاكسسوارات وترتيبها وكمان شفاف<o



## مسوقة26 (8 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


للطلب المباشر الاتصال فقط من الساعة 4 عصرا حتى 11 مساء
للرجال 0534476772 أو الإيميل بالهوتميل aassdd4 
أو الببي 23798775
وللنساء 0555230313 أو الإيميل بالهوتمل aammll18
ويفضل الوتس أب أو إرسال رسالة

وفي حالة عدم الرد على الجوال يتم إرسال رسالة بالطلبات وسيتم الرد عليكم بأقرب فرصة

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
التوصيل للرياض عن طريق مندوب يأخذ أجرته ولخارج الرياض عن طريق شركات الشحن ،، تقريبا بـ 15 ريال

******************

نقدم لكم باقة من المنتجات الرومانسية والحاجيات التي تحتاجون إليها دائما لترتيب منازلكم وحاجياتكم

000000000000000000000000000

منظم الشنط







وداعا للفوضى وضياع متعلقاتك الشخصية والوصول إليها بسهوله نقدم لكي منظم الشنطة بلمبة كاشفة وقت الحاجة أو الأماكن المظلمة مقسمة خصيصا لكل قطعة من متعلقاتك<O







شنطتك غير منظمة الأغراض مرمية على بعض حبر الأقلام عدملك الشنطة الآن عندي لكي الحل<O






منظم الشنط يوفر لكي<O






1) ترتيب للشنطة من الداخل بحيث يسهل عليك ايجاد أي غرض معين بكل سهولة


2) تسهل عليك تبديل الشنطة ما عليك سوى إخراج الجيوب من الشنطة الأولى ووضعها في الشنطة الجديدة.<O






3) تحتوي على إضاءة داخلية لمزيد من التنظيم والعملية.<O






4) توفر لك مساحة في وسط الشنطة لوضع المحفظة أو النظارة أو شنطة المكياج أو أي غرض آخر.<O



</O






5) تبقي شنطتك نظيفة من الداخل حيث لن تعاني من بقايا الحبر أو أحمر الشفاه أو الكحل أوتداخل الأغرض مع بعضها وتناثرها.<O






6) شكل مرتب ونظيف للشنطة.<O






7) بإمكانك وضع المفاتيح ؛ بطائق الصراف ؛ أقلام ؛ ورق ؛ كل ما تحتاجينه بترتيب وتنظيم<O







فديو توضيحي للمنتج


<EMBED height=350 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=425 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/aUpo1zGPHdo wmode="transparent">
</EMBED><O



</O






السعر 25ريال
........................................

حامل ومنظم الشنط في الدولاب




<O






منتج حلووو ورائع


منتج ينظم الشنط داخل الدولاب


بس علقووه ورتبو الشنط داخله<O






وانسوو الحووسه معاها وانسو الأتربه إللي تتراكم ع الشنطعند التخزين<O





15ريال

<O




................................<O



</O






منظم (مقسم )الأدراج


مقسمات الأدراج




<O






فيها 20 فتحةمناسبة للقفازات والجوارب – الشرابات وأنت وإبداعاتك في استخدامه<O





السعر 10ريال<O



</O





...................................<O






منظم الأحذية<O











منظم الأحذية يحفظ لك الأحذية من الغبار والأتربة ويحافظ عليها


نظيفة مرتبة يسهل إنك تلقيها وقت ما تحتاجيها ممكن تحطيه تحت السرير


أو في الدولاب أو في الدرج يريحك من تعب البحث عنها أفضل من أنك تحطيها بكراتينها


لأنها في المنظم بتكون مرصوصة وباينه لأن غطاها شفاف

يشيل 12 زوج من الأحذيه... وله غطاء بلاستيك شفاف يحفظها من الغبار..

السعر15ريال<O



</O





.............................


منظم الاكسسورات


<O








السعر 35 ريال 




</O





السعر 25 ريال
جدا ررررررائع لحفظ الاكسسوارات وترتيبها وكمان شفاف<O






يعني تشوفي كل الاكسسوارات وشكله أنيق ومرتب ويريحك من تشابك الاكسسوارات


واحتكاكها ببعضها مما يسبب بعض الخدوش وكل اكسسواراتك قدامك مايحتاج تدوريها

يحتوي على 48فتحة بإمكانك التحكم بحجم الفتحات إما كبيره أو صغيرة لأن المربعات قابلة للتحريك والتوسيع 
أيضا بإمكانك تنظيفه بسهوووووووووووله <?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 class=inlineimg title="Stick Out Tongue" alt="" border="0" src="images/smilies/tongue.gif" smilieid="5" stroked="f" filled="f" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" v:shapetype o<>وله غطاء يحفظها من الأتربه والغبار..<O



</O





.............................<O






حامل الرول الفواكة<O






علبة رائعة بشكل محبب للحفاظ على رول المناديل الدائري من البلل أو التلف بشكل الفواكه التفاح والبطيخ والبرتقال






السعر 10ريال
.......................

حامل الرول





السعر10ريال
.....................

اليد اللاقطة المساعدة





السعر 15ريال<O



</O





................................<O





* فولدر الملابس













فولدر الملابس الرائع للتظيم المثالي للدواليب وداعا للفوضى من الآن مناسب للكبار والصغار لحثهم على التنظيم والترتيب<O






فيديو توضيحي للمنتج

<EMBED height=350 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=425 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/XIbzuukvToA wmode="transparent">

سعر الحبة 10 ريال للصغير

والكبير 17ريال<O






***************************************

حافظة الفرشاة شكل نحلة

<O






السعر 4ريال

............................
مكينة الخياطة المتنقلة



للسفر
للحالات الطارئة
ممكن حملها معك في السفر
سهلة الاستخدام

السعر 20 ريال
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
البيضة السحرية 





لتقشير الجلد الميت
ولتنظيف وتلميع القدم
السعر 8 ريال
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
كفوف تقشير البطاطا





لتقشير البطاطا والخضار
السعر 20 ريال
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
قطاعة البصل



لتقطيع البصل بشكل مميز ومريح
السعر 10 ريال
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
حامل رول المناديل الجوري





عرض رائع بشكل ورد الجوري
السعر 15 ريال
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
حامل المعجون والفرش



<O




السعر 20 ريال

يتبع>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> انتظروا
</v:shapetype>​




__________________

رومانسيات..مفارش..كماليات..هدايا..منظمات..
للتواصل 0534476772 [email protected]pp23798775
تم الافتتاح محل "ليالي حالمة" للرومانسيات والكماليات الخاصة بالخرج بجانب البطاح للمواليد
متجرنا ليالي حالمة.. ظ…طھط¬ط±ظ„ظٹط§ظ„ظٹ ط­ط§ظ„ظ…ط© layalyhalemah​


----------

